# Mumby & Co Ltd Portsmouth???



## lizandbrian2006 (Aug 2, 2009)

Can anyone help me with any information they have on a bottle that I found. Its about 10inches tall. Clear, heavy glass. Its has Mumby & Co. Ltd Portsmouth on it. Along with the official coat of arms of the united kingdom on it. It also says By Special Appointment  To H.M the King. Someone help me.


----------

